# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  ademhalingsproblemen bij zuivelconsumptie

## SonjaJansen

ik heb de sterke indruk dat mijn 20 jarige zoon, half indonesisch, allergisch op zuivelprodukten. reageert, met name door ademhalingsproblemen. Is hier verder bekend ovef?

----------

